# Can't install default apps onto debloated



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm on debloated 2.3.4, I have CwM 4 fixed for CM 7-Odin, certain apps that I actually use are some of the ones that were taken out, I copied the APKs directly from rooted stock 2.3.4 but every time I try to install it keeps saying "Application not installed", is there any way I can make it go through or would I just have to go back to regular stock rooted & manually uninstall the crap I don't care for?
I have unknown sources checked, too, I don't get it, if it's from the same OS version, why can't I put it back on? It just doesn't make sense to me!


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

those apks you're sideloading, have you fixed the permissions prior to trying to install them?

also, have you tried simply loading them into system>app and rebooting so they install on their own?

i'd personally check the permissions first.


----------



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

Never thought about the permissions, good idea, thx, I'll assume you mean in CwM, Advanced/Fix permissions & if that doesn't work then I'll try your other suggestion just not now, I've gotta get up at 1:30 in the morning for work FUN, FUN! (Can you sense the sarcasm!?)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

Either that or even use root explorer and change then prior to installing them from their respective folder, you know data > app or system > app, good luck!

And trust me, read the sarcasm... so happy my work week is finally over.

sent from my glitched AOKP M4 SCH-I500


----------

